# CUPS 1.5.2. Como hacer funcionar una EPSON DX3800

## cameta

Con el nuevo CUPS, el cual lleva incorporado su propio controlador USB que sustituye al modulo del kernel usblp hay problemas con las impresoras multifunción ya que se produce un conflicto con el escaner.

Es preciso hacer los siguiente

1º Compilamos CUPS con la USE USB activada

```
net-print/cups-1.5.2-r4  USE="X acl dbus filters gnutls java jpeg pam png python ssl static-libs threads tiff usb -avahi -debug -kerberos -ldap -perl (-selinux) -slp -xinetd" LINGUAS="es -da -de -eu -fi -fr -id -it -ja -ko -nl -no -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sv -zh -zh_TW" 
```

2º CUPS necesita que el fichero del dispositivo USB de la impresora sea root:lp, y los permisos 660

para ello comprobamos con lsusb

lsusb

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

[b]Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04b8:0818 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus CX3700/CX3800/DX3800[/b]

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 062a:0001 Creative Labs Notebook Optical Mouse
```

Y a continuación con 

ls -l /dev/bus/usb/002/002  (el resultado de más arriba)

en mi caso daba este resultado

crw-rw----+ 1 root scanner 189, 129 Oct 26  2012 /dev/bus/usb/002/002

comprobamos la propiedad y los permisos 

Tal como hemos podido ver el resultado es que el scanner se ha apoderado del dispositivo y por tanto cups no funciona

por tanto hay que crear el siguiente archivo

/etc/udev/rules.d/10-usbprinter.rules

 *Quote:*   

> ATTR{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTR{idProduct}=="0818", MODE:="0660", GROUP:="lp" 
> 
> ATTR{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTR{idProduct}=="0818", MODE:="0660", GROUP:="lp", ENV{libsane_matched}:="yes"
> 
> 

 

La primera linea asigna el dispositivo a lp (es decir la impresora)

La seguna linea es para que sane pueda detectar el scaner.

Importante los parametros idVendor e IdProduct son los que hemos obtenido con  lsusb 

ID 04b8:0818

Espero que os sirva de ayuda.

Me he basado en estas fuentes:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-921948-highlight-waiting+printer+become.html

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CUPS#Device_node_permissions

Hay otra solución para hacer funcionar la impresora consitente en desactivar la USE USB de CUPS y seguiir teniendo el modulo usblp en el kernel. 

Espero que esto sirva de ayuda.

----------

## Arctic

Seguro que le servirá de ayuda a mucha gente para evitar estar dando vueltas.

----------

## cameta

Yo me he encontrado con este problema al actualizar y he probado las dos soluciones. Por lo visto USBLP ha dejado de ser mainstream.

----------

## cameta

Me he vuelto a encontrar con el mismo problema al instalar una HP PSC 1410 que me ha regalado mi hermano ya que solo tenia drivers para el XP y el windows 7 no reconoce esta impresora   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: .

----------

## cameta

Por cierto muy bueno el soporte HP Device Manager: controla niveles de tinta, alineación de cartuchos, limpieza, etc.

----------

